
China mobilises thousands of troops, armoured vehicles near border with India - tartoran
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/military/article/3088093/china-mobilises-thousands-troops-armoured-vehicles-near-border
======
known
Why India didn't plant land mines across LAC since 1962?

